# Advantages\Disadvantages of flotation pods



## ducknuts (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys. I just joined the site the other day because I'm about to buy a 20' aluminum semi-v with a center console. I will use this boat for shallow water fishing and duck hunting in south louisiana. I talked to the manufacturer of the boat (Rookie, a well known boat builder down here) and he told me the boat was built with a 90hp yamaha on it originally. The boat now has a 225hp merc on it. This motor is way too powerful for this boat. Demo got us to 44mph. It gets on plane almost immediately. I looked up the weight of the 2 engines and it looks like the 225hp is about 200lbs. heavier than the 90hp. This causes the boat to sit ass heavy. I measured the water while standing on the engine bracket ( I weigh 250) and the boat draws 16 inches of water. The boat doesn't sit that bad and while running the boat evens out pretty good. I'm wondering if flotation pods will help. One of the posts on here had a link to a site that sells the pods, and their site said that they add 200lbs. of buoyancy. I would like to get this boat to draw less than 12 in. of water. I have no problems with pourposing. Will the pods affect steering performance of the boat? Also, if I move the trolling motor batteries to the front, will the batteries get damaged from the bow impact while running in rough water? I figure this will take some weight off of the back. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to Tin boats!!! I just read your thread on Louisiana Sportsman too. 

My pods haven't affected the steering any. It might have helped on high speed turning.

Your pods need to be sized to your boat. There is a formula to figure the bouyancy. I posted it on here and I couldn't find it. Every cubic foot of air equals (I think! you need to find out the right formula) ~60lbs. 

You might loss 1 or 2 MPH top end (like this is going to be a problem with a 225 :shock: ) but should jump on plane even better.


----------



## ducknuts (Mar 8, 2010)

ok, thanks speckandreds. Definitely not worried about top end speed. Anybody else?


----------



## Froggy (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome, 225? why? thats just too much, you can sell it or trade for a 125 and it be perfect. just my 2cts.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 9, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Welcome, 225? why? thats just too much, you can sell it or trade for a 125 and it be perfect. just my 2cts.




Man card revoked.



:lol:


I'm actually on your side... I'd be playing it safe, while making some cash by selling the 225 and buying a 125 or 150.


----------



## ducknuts (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I here ya. 225 is way too big. I checked the weight on my motor and according to nada the 225hp is 455lb. The weight on a 125hp merc year 1998 is 368lb. I'm wondering if it's worth the hassle over 90 lb.'s. What do you guys think?


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (Jun 3, 2010)

Those motors are worth more than my car :lol:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 3, 2010)

Id stick with the 225 & put nos on it :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 3, 2010)

No doubt.

A 225 ought to have a tin boat running near 70 mph instead of 44 unless the thing is a 1/4" plate boat that's 7 feet across the bottom. :lol:


----------

